# Recherche livre



## Thomas.GdM (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un livre (la vendetta de Honoré de Balzac) en français mais il ne semble être disponible que en Anglais sur l'ibookstore. J'ai fini par le trouver au format pdf mais quand je le télécharge je reçoit un (mini)fichier dont l'extension est ".ASCM".

Savez-vous quelle app je pourrais trouver pour l'ouvrir dans mon ipad?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour.

Sauf erreur de ma part, le fichier n'est pas le livre en lui-même, mais un lien utilisable par Adobe Digital Editions. Il faut donc d'abord se créer un compte sur Adobe Digital Editions et installer cette application avant de pouvoir télécharger le livre proprement dit. Question de DRM...

Explications ici : http://livresnumeriques.gibertjeune.fr/Pages/Aide/faq.aspx?idCategorieActive=11

Ceci dit, on trouve ce texte ici (notamment) :
http://www.livres-online.net/romans/99-la-vendetta.html
http://www.ebooksgratuits.com/pdf/balzac_la_vendetta.pdf

Pour une liseuse compatible avec toutes les librairies en ligne (mais est-elle stable ?) : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/bluefire-reader/id394275498?mt=8


----------

